

SpaceX Spends 320 Times Less on Building the Dragon Than NASA Does on the Orion - oco101
http://mic.com/articles/11354/spacex-spends-320-times-less-on-building-the-dragon-than-nasa-does-on-the-orion

======
teamonkey
> 320 times less

Kind of hard to trust the math in the article with that title

